# Re-Gluing Rubber Pad



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

I need to re-glue my rubber pad on my heat press. I can remember seeing an article in one of the tradepubs about replacing the pad, and how to glue down a new one, I just can't seem to locate it. All I need to do is re-attach a corner, the rest of the pad is still adhering well. Press is less than a year old, I don't think I need a replacement pad yet.

Does anyone have any experience to share in doing this? I'm really not interested in experimenting.. This machine sees daily use, and if I'm going to fix it, I want to fix it once.

Much appreciated,


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe silicone would work...the clear stuff that's used to seal sinks and such.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have heard of a glue called Rhino glue. No clue where to get it.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

thinkworksdan said:


> I need to re-glue my rubber pad on my heat press. Does anyone have any experience to share in doing this? I'm really not interested in experimenting.. This machine sees daily use, and if I'm going to fix it, I want to fix it once.


I've got an answer for this. I'm sure it's too late to help you, but maybe it will help others ...

I have a HIX Presto 15 x 15 and the rubber pad was starting to pull away from the metal plate. After 1.5 hours of staring blindly at the wall of adhesives at Lowe's I decided to call HIX. Ray in the HIX service department told me to go to an auto parts store and get a tube of 'Hi-Temp RTV Silicone Gasket Sealant'. The brand I have is Permatex. I got it at Pep Boys for less than $5.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

queerrep said:


> I've got an answer for this. I'm sure it's too late to help you, but maybe it will help others ...
> 
> I have a HIX Presto 15 x 15 and the rubber pad was starting to pull away from the metal plate. After 1.5 hours of staring blindly at the wall of adhesives at Lowe's I decided to call HIX. Ray in the HIX service department told me to go to an auto parts store and get a tube of 'Hi-Temp RTV Silicone Gasket Sealant'. The brand I have is Permatex. I got it at Pep Boys for less than $5.


 I was told the same thing, by the same person. it worked for me with no issues. permatex holds gaskets to engine blocks with no issue. .... JB


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I need to stick a new pad down on my MightPress. I bought one used. It's pretty rough looking and the pad was pretty much burned up, but I used a laser thermometer to check it out. It heats evenly and I got it for next to nothing, so replacing the pad was worth the deal.

Anyway, I've looked online for the sealant/adhesive mentioned above and what I'm finding in the Permatex is a gasket maker, in black, red, or blue, but not an adhesive. Not being car engine literate, don't know if that's the same thing. I did from Zoro ProSeal Clear RTV 100% Silicone Adhesive & Sealant which says High Temperature Pressure Resistant on the tube. Is this what I need or will the other work. I haven't been to any of the auto parts stores yet, but wanted to know what I need to get before I go.

Thanks,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the posts, glue seems like a good permanent way to attach the silicone pad to the heat press. What if I wanted to keep it removable, any ideas there?

I was thinking of welding some corners to the bottom metal pad, kind of making it into the form of a tray that would keep the silicone pad from sliding around. Can an experienced welder chime in here on how feasible this would be? 

I noticed that despite the pad being in between, the underlying metal pad gets seriously hot over time, so nothing plastic would work. And I can't put clamps around the metal tray including the silicone pad, because they would get in the way of the platen when I press down.

Now I am thinking of sewing some sort of cover, like a bedsheet, that fits tightly/snugly over the silicone mat and reaches around and under the metal bed/tray so that it is kind of like an elastic bed cover. I am just not sure if any elastic is gonna be able to withstand the heat. 

Sigh, not sure what do do. Any ideas out there?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Get a slip on teflon cover
https://www.stahls.com/heat-press-lower-platen-cover


----------



## panchovilla (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello. If anyone should run across this thread. Used from Pep Boys Permatex, Ultra Copper Advanced Formula Gasket Maker for my hat press. Worked great. Applied material, then clamped down press (heat off), left for 12 hours. Pad has remained tight on platten.


----------

